# New Tropica plants!



## Simon Dickenson (25 May 2008)

Well I'm back from Nuremberg and was very impressed with Tropica's stand (as always) I was particularly interested to see there new plants and really loved 'staurogyne' a compact foreground plant ideal for nano's. The other two were myriophyllum mezianum and nesaea pedicellata. I can see these going quick and Lotte told me they are keeping it to 5 to a shop for the first few months.  Expect these to be in huge demand! 

S


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 May 2008)

Hi mate, if you hadn;t already seen it have a look here viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1710


----------



## planter (25 May 2008)

The Tropica stand, A crowd pleaser as usual -


----------



## Simon Dickenson (26 May 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Hi mate, if you hadn;t already seen it have a look here viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1710" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;



Yea doh, read it after!


----------

